

Making A Celt Stone Axe From Scratch, including handle [video] - curtis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BN-34JfUrHY

======
dang
URL changed from [http://sploid.gizmodo.com/making-a-stone-axe-without-any-
too...](http://sploid.gizmodo.com/making-a-stone-axe-without-any-tools-is-
really-impressi-1713239525), which points to this.

HN prefers original sources:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

